# Trivia 7/3



## luckytrim (Jul 3, 2019)

trivia 7/3
DID YOU KNOW...
John Schneider of “Dukes of Hazzard” played Pa Kent on  ‘Smallville’; Pa Kent’s
old High School buddy on the series was played by Tom Wopat,  his co-Star on
‘Dukes of Hazzard’.
Also on ‘Smallville’, Christopher Reeve and Margot Kidder  played College
professors, and I’m sure you can make that  connection....

1. Who is the queen who tested Solomon's wisdom?
2. Who shot and killed the legendary outlaw Jesse  James?
3. In Greek mythology, what sort of 'critter' was Chiron  ?
4. Name That Actor ;
Dr. Raymond Stantz in 'Ghostbusters', Captain Thurman in  'Pearl Harbour'...
5. Who was the mother of Esau and Jacob ?
  a. - Hagar
  b. - Sarah
  c. - Keturah
  d. - Rebekah
6. What war ended the Golden Age of Athens?
7. Alcatraz Island and the former prison grounds serve what  purpose now?
8. Which Brooklyn landmark is home to the Wonder Wheel, the  Cyclone and the 
Parachute Jump ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Most Medieval Knights were penniless at the beginning of their  careers,
owning not much more than their horse and armor.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Queen of Sheba
2.  Robert Ford
3. a Centaur
4. Dan Aykroyd
5.  - d
6. the Peloponnesian War
7. Tourist Attraction
8. Coney Island

TRUTH !!
Primogeniture (eldest son inherited everything), meant that  the younger sons
of even great houses set out into the world to make a living  with their
horse, armor, wits, and skill in arms.
One of the ways that many knights could build their fortunes  was to hire
themselves out as mercenaries. The plunder gained in warfare  included
horses, armor, baggage, and ransom of wealthy  captives.
In times of peace, tournaments were depended on to raise a  knight's income.
In jousting, the loser paid the price of his horse and armor  to the winning
knight as a ransom.


----------

